# LGB Mogul parts?



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

i have a LGB painted unlettered mogul that needs some new parts, it fell off my shelf. I need a new cab and smokebox, anybody here know where i can purchase them? also does anybody have exploded diagrams for it?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Some Mogul parts are available on ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=lgb+parts&_sacat=0


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Try Jeff at BridgeMasters. They bought up a lot of the LGB stock and have lots of used LGB stuff in the warehouse.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this link: http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/23191-1.PDF


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure you use the model number on the bottom of the mogul to get parts as there are differences in some parts. 

There are many cabs available from train-li-usa.com who gets them from moddel-land.de.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I know train-li has the silver modern style smokeboxes listed on their [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

i also need the wire that connects the locomotive to the tender, my wire is split.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

If I recall that wire is a part of the locomotives main control circuit board. You may have to replace that whole assembly. It's what I had to do on my C&S 23192. Got the part from Train-Li. Massoth is the electronics supplier for LGB so they may have them as well.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

The below message has been copied and pasted from the Yahoo LGB Family Group: 

Hello Folks: 

We now have on our website a number currently hard to find maintenance and repair parts for LGB locomotives, all imported from Germany. 

Mohammed 

http://www.allaboutlgb.com/lgb repair parts.html


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

i took mine apart and that specific wire is plugged into the circuit board. Can't I just get a replacement wire?


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

BlakeSteam1:

I can provide you with a replacement cable, my contact information in listed on my website.

Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Again I will repeat that the model number of the mogul is important to getting the cable as there are many versions of the cable. 

2028 had a 3 wire cable 3 pin connector 
oil version had a 5 wire cable, 5 pin connector for the 69232 type tender. 
2018/2019 mogul had a 6 pin connector with a 3 wire cable-non sound version 
6 pin cable for sound version, 3 wires for chuff sensor. 
Then there was the MTS digital sound version which had a 6 pin cable on the tender end and 3 separate connectors in the engine.


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

my mogul model number is 23191, i believe the tender has a 6 point connector and has 2 separate connectors for the circuit board.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Blake: 
Can you post a picture of your damaged cable? 
The easiest and most sure way to get your cable repaired or replaced is to send it out to either me or Train-Li. We are probably the only ones around that have the parts needed to perform the task properly. 
Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The diagram for the 23191 shows us that 2 wires are for track power, and 2 wires are for the rear light. There could be a third set for the wiring for a speaker even though this engine shipped without sound. 
So the cable for the newest mogul with MTS and sound would work. I can tell you that this is not a stocked item at Train-Li, but the original can be repaired.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Not to derail this thread, but how do you unplug the tender withoutusing the wires to pull the plug loose? 

I hate pulling on wires to unplug stuff, but I don't see any way to use a screw driver to pry the plug loose.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not unplug the 2 units, I just pick up both at the same time. 

I have not figured out how to not use the cable when unplugging, but I have repaired a lot of cable ends for other people. 

When doing this, I need the tender with the engine due to the various wiring schemes LGB used.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 19 Jun 2012 04:43 AM 
The diagram for the 23191 shows us that 2 wires are for track power, and 2 wires are for the rear light. There could be a third set for the wiring for a speaker even though this engine shipped without sound. 
So the cable for the newest mogul with MTS and sound would work. I can tell you that this is not a stocked item at Train-Li, but the original can be repaired. 


We stock both cable sets, and for those who want to repair the existing cable, we stock the six-pin plug. 

Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

We stock both cable sets????? 

I have seen 4 different versions of the mogul cable, and there could be more........................... 
Perhaps a picture of the cables available could help here.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 05 Jul 2012 05:10 AM 
We stock both cable sets????? 

I have seen 4 different versions of the mogul cable, and there could be more........................... 
Perhaps a picture of the cables available could help here. 

Dan: I was referring to cables that may be appropriate for the 23191 Mogul, these two. I believe either one can be used in the 23191.











For those who want to repair the existing cable, these are the 6-pin plugs they would need.










Mohammed

http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the years I have broken one of the wires going into the tender end plug on several of my Moguls. It is a relatively easy fix. Make a note of which wire goes where, and then expand the light grey wings on the side and pull out the dark grey part of the plug. Then remove any broken wires that may be left in either part of the plug. Trim the end of the wire coming from the engine so that all wires are the same length. Slide the trimmed wire into the slot in the light grey part of the plug and then push the dark grey part back in. You do not have to cut any insulation from the wire. The plug automatically cuts trough to make contact.

You may have to use a pair of pliers to squeeze the two parts back together.

I am now very careful in removing the plug from the tender, but I haven't figured out a fool proof method.

Chuck


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By chuck n on 05 Jul 2012 08:19 AM 
Over the years I have broken one of the wires going into the tender end plug on several of my Moguls. It is a relatively easy fix. Make a note of which wire goes where, and then expand the light grey wings on the side and pull out the dark grey part of the plug. Then remove any broken wires that may be left in either part of the plug. Trim the end of the wire coming from the engine so that all wires are the same length. Slide the trimmed wire into the slot in the light grey part of the plug and then push the dark grey part back in. You do not have to cut any insulation from the wire. The plug automatically cuts trough to make contact.

You may have to use a pair of pliers to squeeze the two parts back together.

I am now very careful in removing the plug from the tender, but I haven't figured out a fool proof method.

Chuck


There are more way than one to skin a cat!! 
Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In the pictures from Mohammed, the cable on the left is for the newer moguls with sound and MTS on board or just MTS on board, and the newer DC board for the 55027 direct plug-in (this is in the coke version for sure), the cable on the right does not have the speaker cable. So the left cable is more of a universal replacement.


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

the cable on the right is the one I need.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there somewhere to order like All Electronics where you can just get the end male and female plug (6) pin, and then put your wires to it. I have an application that I would like to change over to that type of electrical connection, I am using 6 Aristocraft like plugs now and it is a real pain in the Arse to connect or disconnect. I built a carrying case so that I just leave em plugged in, and carry the engine to the track outdoors and then run off to the track not having to disconnect. But would like to be able to easily disconnect??????????????????? Regal


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Jerry, 

All Electronics has multi-pin male-female connectors, 2-3-4-6-8 if I recall, albeit they are not the same as LGB. I have several in stock, I purchased them for the same application, loco>tender. 

Michael


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By blakesteam1 on 16 Jul 2012 08:35 AM 
the cable on the right is the one I need. 
Blacksteam1

We have it in stock, give us a call and we will have out to you in no time.

Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/
http://www.massothusa.com/


----------

